# Weight at 7 Weeks?



## JVilleme (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Guys, im new to the forum but couldn't help but join with my new German Shepherd pup! He just turned 7 weeks and is already 16 pounds! Is this a average weight for a puppy of his age?


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

Our Sieben was 16 @ 8 wks. (little girl) so sounds like he is on track. Love to see some pics.


----------



## JVilleme (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry for the flash, but he's absolutely gorgeous and best dog I've ever had the pleasure of owning! He's got some big club feet haha.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

August was 19 at 8 weeks and he is 96 at 22 months. Fritz was 23 at 8 weeks and is 100 at 6 years old.


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

Very handsome!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess i have a runt then lol mine was 7 lbs at 8 weeks


----------



## Zack23434 (Nov 30, 2015)

My boy turned 8 weeks yesterday and weighed in at 10.6lbs. A large increase from his 7 week weight. He had a tough start with digestive issues and thinned out for 3-4 days. I would guess he would be around 12-14lbs if not for that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I weighed the largest and smallest of my last litter at 7 weeks when we went to the vet. The largest was a 12.4 pound male. The little girl was 7.2 pounds.


----------

